# A Conundrum...



## Monica1981 (Jun 1, 2014)

I just got Mikey on Tuesday, and he has somewhat of a unique problem that I need to train him out of. Mikey is 2 years old, and until now he's lived on an Amish farm. That being said, he is terrified of cars and getting him to go outside is a struggle. I don't think it would be as much of an issue if I didn't live on a main thorough way where there is a constant stream of cars. When I say let's go outside he cowers or tries to run away from me. He won't go more than a couple feet away from me when we're outside, and he shakes like crazy the entire time. Walks are really hard for him, he is always turning around to go back to the building. I tried residential streets and he's much calmer on them, but I still have to use the main thorough way to get to them and back to my apartment. I don't drive, so dog parks are out of the question. Suggestions to help him with his fear?


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Raven was the same way. She was raised on a farm in the middle of nowhere so had never heard traffic. We also live on a corner lot on a main street. She was only 3.5 months not years old so she adjusted pretty fast, but it took about 2-3 weeks before she would willingly go through the front door and down the sidewalk. She seemed to like to walk once we got going so I just kept at a couple times a day and now she is pretty unflappable.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I believe the best solution is to slowly introduce Mikey to the fact that walks and being outside with you is a GOOD thing and he is safe with you! And the answer to that is rewarding him of small successes. One of the simplest things you can do is take a few minutes and find somewhere to sit down, like a bench or maybe in a park where the noises of the cars are heard but far away. Just sit with him and assure him it is ok, give him some petting and keep some tasty treats on hand when he shows signs of being relaxed. By doing this as often as you can, the quicker he may become less nervous.The city is a lot to adjust to.I would be frightened of cars if I had never seen one either, so it is normal for him to be nervous about them! Find a favorite toy or special treat to give to him only when he goes outside, then he will begin to associate you asking him if he wants to go outside with a positive thing and eventually with time he will weed out the fear of the city noises and be good to go. Patience is key here, being that he hasn't been exposed to this kind of environment until now, but im sure he will with time  

My pup Ruby was born in October so this is her first spring- it was a bit of a stretch getting her used to the noises of kids playing outside, neighbors mowing their lawns, other peoples dogs being outside, birds chirping etc. every time we would bring her out to do her business she would get distracted or bark at the odd noises! But like I said, with time she got accustomed to all the new sights and sounds and now barely pays attention to them. 

Good luck!! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Was Mikey a breeder? If so, and if/or he was living on one of the Amish dog breeding farms, he has lived in a kennel all his life, and getting him used to even living like a normal pet will take a lot of patience and gentle treatment, it sounds as if he has had no socialization. I'm hoping you will seek a consultation with a behaviorist, not a trainer. You may have a lot of work in front of you but you'll never regret it! Do you know his background?


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

BABY STEPS out the back door and away from traffic. Fill your pocket with favorite treats. Open the door and teach the command "Let's go....outside" reward him for standing at the open door, then one step out, then two steps...little by little, inch by inch. Keep him in areas away from traffic (you can't avoid the noise but you can keep him from the sights to a degree).

If you don't have a back door, try a side and then finally a front.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with MollyMuiMa that you should think about seeking professional help from a certified behaviorist. It does sound like Mikey has had a pretty isolated and poorly socialized early life. You are doing a lovely thing to bring him into a nice home, but everything is alien to him right now and you will want to make sure you follow a good clear path with him. Until you find someone to help take baby steps. Don't let Mikey make all of the decisions, but encourage him to stretch his boundaries gently and positively.

Here are a couple of links that should help you find someone.

* Certified Applied Animal Behaviorists

Directory of Certified Applied Animal Behaviorists ? Animal Behavior Society: Applied Animal Behavior


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

I think Mikey would benefit from DAP collar - which works well to calm nervous dogs. My old dog Bonito was really scared of fireworks, and living in UK we get them from the start of November pretty much until the new year.... going of randomly. 
I also gave him herbal based calming tablets called Serene UM.... which help a lot to reduce his stress levels. If you can't get these maybe there is something similar or talk to your vet about some medication that would help to calm him - at least short term until you manage to desensitize him. 

Once he is not so much stressed, he can start dealing better with his new environment. I also think a good behavior expert could then help you with finding the best way how to desensitize him to cars and get him enjoy walk times more.


----------

